# HERTZ MILLE MLK 165 COMPONENT 6.5 SPEAKER



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Seens to be a good deal - price and free shipping
FREE SHIP NEW HERTZ MILLE MLK 165 COMPONENT 6.5 SPEAKER | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this legit?


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

It seems to be. I dont know i was checking some feedback from other buyers.


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried to ask a few people that already bought from the seller this component. Anyways I already bought one so I have to wait and see. But i think its gonna take awhile to get to me.


----------



## trabadoor22 (Jul 11, 2009)

You have to be careful not to get counterfeit products especially from overseas. I personally wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

angelok9 said:


> Seens to be a good deal - price and free shipping
> FREE SHIP NEW HERTZ MILLE MLK 165 COMPONENT 6.5 SPEAKER | eBay




Stay away, smells like fraud


----------



## omar_uh (Mar 29, 2009)

Better to avoid such ebay prices. They might not be counterfeit, but they might be Stock B / failed at Quality Control. I know a seller from Malaysia selling them for 300$, personally trust him, he told me about the quality control issues.


----------



## Bboy74 (May 15, 2011)

angelok9 said:


> I tried to ask a few people that already bought from the seller this component. Anyways I already bought one so I have to wait and see. But i think its gonna take awhile to get to me.


Hey angelok9, how did the components turn out? Were they ok?

Very interested as I have just purchased from this buyer too, eagerly awaiting delivery!!

Thanks

B


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bboy74 said:


> Hey angelok9, how did the components turn out? Were they ok?
> 
> Very interested as I have just purchased from this buyer too, eagerly awaiting delivery!!
> 
> ...



Hello Bboy74. I havent received yet man. Shipping to Brazil takes quite some time 

This is my tracking number: CP115014692MY

Anyways sir, I am pretty ansious and lets hope we have done a great deal. Let me know if yours arrive sooner than mine .
I think you might get it first, if you are in US. US post office is much better than here in my opinion.

Anyways, Good luck. Besides your luck is mine as well! 

Have a great week.


----------



## Bboy74 (May 15, 2011)

Hello angelok9! I am in the UK, will let you know as soon as I get them! If there is any fishiness I will contact the supplier and the manufacturer to try and resolve this !

Good luck to you too my SQ brother!!

I do hope we did the right thing!!

B


----------



## angelok9 (Mar 31, 2011)

All right! Sorry about writing about the wrong place. I didnt see the place you were from. Anyways, All the time I ordered from UK i got a pretty fast service. So I am pretty sure its not hard to top Brazil on that =p. I am pretty sure you will get it first. Let me know once you get it sir! I am as worried as excited. I am pretty sure you are too. If you want i will send you throught PM my MSN messenger so we can keep in touch and comunicating about this!
Wish you the best sir!


----------



## Bboy74 (May 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I would not recommend looking into buying these speakers in such an offer, I unfortunately have purchase only to find them fake/used and not the real deal, please take my advice and stay away from these offers, use a main dealer or reputable seller.



B


----------



## martyanov (Jul 23, 2010)

Caution! Now a lot of Chinese fakes.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

how did this work out?


----------



## Bboy74 (May 15, 2011)

Hi

Luckily I paid via PayPal and got my money back, PHEW!!

Beware of fakes!!


----------

